# KronosMobile help!



## HelloOperator (Jan 1, 2021)

I have changed my password a few weeks ago and it let me in both workday and Kronos.  For the past few days Kronos won’t let me log in saying my info is wrong but workday does let me in with the same info.  I work tomorrow but I am trying to confirm it with Kronos bc I was asked to come in not on schedule.  Is anyone else having this problem lately?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Jan 1, 2021)

Delete app and reinstall


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 2, 2021)

Use the schedule on the wall.


----------



## azure (Jan 3, 2021)

HelloOperator said:


> I have changed my password a few weeks ago and it let me in both workday and Kronos.  For the past few days Kronos won’t let me log in saying my info is wrong but workday does let me in with the same info.  I work tomorrow but I am trying to confirm it with Kronos bc I was asked to come in not on schedule.  Is anyone else having this problem lately?


Completely close out of the app (go to task bar and swipe out of the app) then try again.


----------

